# Superstorm



## Anthony G Williams (May 2, 2007)

Just finished watching this 3x1 hour miniseries on BBC TV (a co-production with a US company).

It's set in the present day, and the plot focuses on meteorologists who are trying to divert the course of hurricanes due to hit the SW USA.

It had me on the edge of my seat, with some great graphics and high tension, not just from the hurricanes but in the infighting within the group (disagreeing over which method to use) and with the battle between technical and political considerations. It also had a wonderfully tantalising ending, if not exactly a happy one. 

Definitely worth watching.


----------



## Joel007 (May 2, 2007)

I caught a bit of it, but was forced to change the channel after my wife insisted that dead bodies floating around wasn't what she wanted to watch whilst eating


----------

